# NICE HAND CALL



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*JUST TODAY I recived this call from Rudy Calderone{stonecoyotecalls} Wha!!! its called the Bunny Bomb -the gripper style--what a nice call and very easy to blow---heres a pic -----------------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice call Skip, Rudy does good work for sure !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a really nice looking call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You gotta love the stepped look with that grain.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's pretty, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks almost like a pine cone. I like it!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is definitely a cool looking call. My first thought was it looks like a rattle snake tail.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy.

:hunter:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a beauty!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great lookin' Skip, be careful where you lay that one down in the woods............


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Rudy makes good calls


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool design, I've never seen one like that.


----------

